

Want to test out using GApps accounts as full Google accounts? Sign-up here. - kngspook
https://spreadsheets1.google.com/a/google.com/viewform?formkey=dGdfTTA2eGhFT0c0SDVLXzMzMFNwUUE6MA&theme=0AX42CRMsmRFbUy1mYzJkYmE4MS04Mzc4LTQ0ZGMtYjFlYi03NjU4MjkyMjIwMWY&ifq

======
intranation
Worth pointing out that this isn't actually a phishing form; it's linked off:

[http://googleenterprise.blogspot.com/2010/05/more-google-
app...](http://googleenterprise.blogspot.com/2010/05/more-google-applications-
coming-for.html)

